# 2015 Nissan Rogue



## dubeyg (Feb 3, 2018)

We leased 2015 NIssan Rogue SL first time. Now it has 27000km (not driven much) but it started having some sort of squeaky noise from driver side front area specially in cold weather. Because car is under warranty, I took the car to Nissan dealership and they ended up replacing something in bushing to fix the noise. After few days, same noise came back. I took the car again and this time they told me that they haven been noticing bunch of 'Rogues' having similar issues!!!! I called Nissan CANADA and asked about this and if Nissan planning to recall this vehicle to fix this. But of course, Nissan staff on phones are like robots--they only say certain things and that's all!!! So, far I have taken the car to Nissan 3 times for the same issue and the dealership only able to fix this temporarily!!! I am not sure what to do now because same noise is back again!!!! In winters, I also noticed, front doors make loud noise when it gets very cold and this noise goes away in summer time. Bunch of time I had message on my front display indicating 'Malfunction' and it point to front camera...maybe it has something to do Front collision warning system.
Overall, I am tired of this vehicle and really want to get rid of it ASAP. This is my 8th brand new vehicle---I have purchased HONDAs in past never had these issues. If anyone looking to buy Nissan Rogue, I would suggests them rethink their decision......don't believe in what car sales man tell you. Thank you


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Are you serious? You are having some vaguely described cold weather issues which can affect any car, and you also probably get an issue related to a dirty sensor.

https://www.carcomplaints.com/Honda/CR-V/2015/

https://www.carcomplaints.com/Nissan/Rogue/2015/

How is it possible that the Honda CRV had 4 times more complaints???


----------



## dubeyg (Feb 3, 2018)

never had CRV..Civics 5 of them


----------



## Robs gone Rogue (Dec 19, 2019)

@dubeyg and quadraria10, cold weather can harden interior panels/plastics and bushings, coil isolators and other rubber parts of the suspension, resulting in clunks, rattle noises and/or rough ride characteristics. This can happen with any vehicle really. 

I live in Massachusetts and we’ve seen some serious cold temperatures and snow. If my 2015 Rogue S AWD rides rough or makes noises in the cold its usually because the suspension components (and maybe even driveshafts and cv shafts) are frozen and/or packed with snow. Ice and snow builds up inside the rim on my factory steel wheels and the wheel well occasionally throwing it off balance, creating the ole “death wobble”. No biggie, just clear that snow outta there. It all seems like common sense to me?‍♂

As far as the forward collision sensor goes... theres been a recall for that. Personally I would never depend on or purchase ridiculous driver assists and similar equipment options (lane departure assist, blind spot monitoring, automatic emergency braking etc) If youre alert and a responsible driver these are just a waste of money and more things to break!


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Robs gone Rogue said:


> @dubeyg
> As far as the forward collision sensor goes... theres been a recall for that. Personally I would never depend on or purchase ridiculous driver assists and similar equipment options (lane departure assist, blind spot monitoring, automatic emergency braking etc) If youre alert and a responsible driver these are just a waste of money and more things to break!


I can't help to respectfully disagree. I live in the PacNW where it rains constantly from mid-September to April. Visibility is sometimes an issue. I'm also north of 50 and don't see at night like I used to. My 2019 Rogue SL has wonderful safety features that make getting around, especially on the freeway, much less stressful and certainly more safe. I could honestly use the help. We've been a Nissan family for a decade and the technical improvements have been a welcome sight for me. That said, somebody could just buy models with a lower trim level and have less things to break, but I believe that if more cars had forward collision warning, fewer people would get hurt, etc. My wife drives an XC90 with all of this technology and zero people have ever died in one. Ever.

I get your point, maybe it's not for everyone.

I do agree with you about the cold weather issues. Nothing works right when it's cold, I've owned some 20-odd vehicles (VW, Audi, Chevrolet, Dodge, Volvo, Ford, Nissan, Chrysler) in my life and none of them liked the cold weather.


----------

